# Sweet Potato Pie with Cornmeal Pastry



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cornmeal Pastry:

2/3 cup all purpose flour
1/3 cup cornmeal
1/4 tsp salt
1/3 cup of shortening or 1/3 cup lard
2-3 tbs cold water

Filling:

2 eggs
2 cups mashed cooked sweet potatoes
3/4 cup sugar
1 2/3 cup evaporated milk
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp ground ginger
1/4 tsp ground cloves

Cinnamon-Pecan Streusel:

1/3 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 cup chopped pecans
1 tbs butter softened
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon

Sweetened whipped cream if desired.

Cornmeal pastry:

Mix flour, cornmeal and salt in medium bowl. Cut in shortening using a pastry blender until particles are the size of small peas. Sprinkle with water 1 tbs at a time tossing with a fork until all flour is moistened and pastry almost cleans the side of the bowl. You can add more water 1 tbs at a time if needed. Gather pastry into a ball. Shape into flattened round on lightly floured surface. Roll pastry using floured rolling pin into circle 2 inches larger than upside down deep dish pie plate. Fold pastry into fourths and place in pie plate. Unfold and ease into plate pressing firmly against bottom and side. Trim and flute pastry edge.

HEAT OVEN TO 425

Beat eggs slightly in medium bowl. Stir in remaining ingredients except Streusel topping and whipped cream. Pour into pastry lined dish and bake 15 mins. 

make streusel topping by mixing all 4 ingredients. 

reduce over temp to 350 and bake 35 mins longer. Sprinkle topping over pie and bake 10 ins more and cool on rack for 2 hours.Top with whippe dcream.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Can I order one for pick up?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

this is a good one. jus the prep time takes a bit. but its worth it in the end.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep... I love sweet potatoe pie... the Mrs. loves sweet potatoes but not the pie. Take a look at the venision and mushroom recipie. We've got others that are easy peasy crock venison. And the southern fried vension is scrumptious...better than southern fried steak, chicken, liver...


----------

